# If a  Straight woman suddenly grew penis



## Shiversblood (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello. A question I have been wondering about recently. What if a straight woman suddenly grew a penis? What would she do? Would she remain still attracted to men, and attempt to SLAM her penis into the ANUS of a MAN??? Or would the penis take over her mind and convince the woman to have sex with another womans vagina? Or the anus of a woman??? If the woman started off straight, but grew penis, which would she do?

The woman is walking down the street one day. Suddenly she grew penis. "Whoah!" The woman screams. A man approaches. It is Trent. "Whats up? Is everything okay?" Trent says. "I notice that you have anus..." The woman says. "Indeed I do have anus." Trent says. The woman tackles Trent to the ground and pulls down Trents trousers. "TIME FOR ANUS!" The woman screams and then quickly slams her penis into the anus of a man named Trent.


----------



## King Buzzo (Mar 22, 2019)

Here we go again. Didn't you have these type of posts moved by a mod into their own thread?

Edit: Yep. https://foxdickfarms.net/threads/the-writings-of-shiversblood.53352/


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 22, 2019)

Once again, @Shiversblood challenges us and pushes the boundries of this web forum.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 22, 2019)

I'd make cumtributes to anime characters and post them here.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 22, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Hello. A question I have been wondering about recently. What if a straight woman suddenly grew a penis? What would she do? Would she remain still attracted to men, and attempt to SLAM her penis into the ANUS of a MAN??? Or would the penis take over her mind and convince the woman to have sex with another womans vagina? Or the anus of a woman??? If the woman started off straight, but grew penis, which would she do?
> 
> The woman is walking down the street one day. Suddenly she grew penis. "Whoah!" The woman screams. A man approaches. It is Trent. "Whats up? Is everything okay?" Trent says. "I notice that you have anus..." The woman says. "Indeed I do have anus." Trent says. The woman tackles Trent to the ground and pulls down Trents trousers. "TIME FOR ANUS!" The woman screams and then quickly slams her penis into the anus of a man named Trent.


Am a straight woman. If I grew a penis I’d be horrified. I’d probably still be attracted to men, but I would be too grossed out by myself to want to do anything sexual.

This is the strangest question.


----------



## guccigash (Mar 22, 2019)

Oh for fuck's sake. I would actually have a decent response for this and I'm pretty stoned, but it's you.

edit - "what if a straight woman had a penis what would she do?" i would have answered if it was asked in a way that was a little less ummmm.....how do i put this......Shiversbloodesque.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 22, 2019)

guccigash said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. I would actually have a decent response for this and I'm pretty stoned, but it's you.


Now it's me. 

What if a straight woman suddenly grew a penis? What would she do? Would she remain still attracted to men, and attempt to SLAM her penis into the ANUS of a MAN??? Or would the penis take over her mind and convince the woman to have sex with another womans vagina? Or the anus of a woman??? If the woman started off straight, but grew penis, which would she do?

The woman is walking down the street one day. Suddenly she grew penis. "Whoah!" The woman screams. A man approaches. It is Trent. "Whats up? Is everything okay?" Trent says. "I notice that you have anus..." The woman says. "Indeed I do have anus." Trent says. The woman tackles Trent to the ground and pulls down Trents trousers. "TIME FOR ANUS!" The woman screams and then quickly slams her penis into the anus of a man named Trent. 

Now it's me.


----------



## Some Manajerk (Mar 22, 2019)

TL: DR


----------



## guccigash (Mar 22, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Now it's me.
> 
> What if a straight woman suddenly grew a penis? What would she do? Would she remain still attracted to men, and attempt to SLAM her penis into the ANUS of a MAN??? Or would the penis take over her mind and convince the woman to have sex with another womans vagina? Or the anus of a woman??? If the woman started off straight, but grew penis, which would she do?
> 
> ...


Fnar


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 22, 2019)

You just love Trent, don't you?


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 22, 2019)

Oh Shivers is back
Great...


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 22, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> You just love Trent, don't you?








						LMGTFY
					

For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.




					lmgtfy.com


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 22, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
> ...


will you bite the butthole that feeds?


----------



## Fareal (Mar 22, 2019)

The answer is, 'never sit down to piss again'


----------



## pentylspacer2600 (Mar 22, 2019)

theyd jerk off and then get cancer from the hormones


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 22, 2019)

I'd do an impression of a helicopter, then get mad because I have to figure out how to sit down with out sitting on anything.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 22, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> Oh Shivers is back
> Great...


She never really left us.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm already bisexual so I'd just go for women.


----------



## SweetDee (Mar 22, 2019)

I'd go straight to the doctor, tbh.


----------



## Frogasm (Mar 22, 2019)

Am lesbian. I can't imagine a change to my body changing my sexual preferences. You would have to fuck with my brain and not my junk to mess that up.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 22, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Now it's me.
> 
> What if a straight woman suddenly grew a penis? What would she do? Would she remain still attracted to men, and attempt to SLAM her penis into the ANUS of a MAN??? Or would the penis take over her mind and convince the woman to have sex with another womans vagina? Or the anus of a woman??? If the woman started off straight, but grew penis, which would she do?
> 
> ...



It's retarded when you do it though.


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 22, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> It's exceptional when you do it though.


It's exceptional no matter who does it


----------



## Red Guy (Mar 22, 2019)

Isn't that kind of fetish called futanari or something? The woman still keeps her vagina, so if you just fuck her cunt it wouldn't be gay right?


----------



## Lez (Mar 22, 2019)

What does Trent look like?


----------



## Knucklehead (Mar 22, 2019)

Honestly surprised the mods didn't boot this yet.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Mar 22, 2019)

You have some very bizarre fetishes @Shiversblood


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Mar 22, 2019)

inb4 OP wants the meat without saying no homo.


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 22, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Hello. A question I have been wondering about recently. What if a straight woman suddenly grew a penis? What would she do? Would she remain still attracted to men, and attempt to SLAM her penis into the ANUS of a MAN??? Or would the penis take over her mind and convince the woman to have sex with another womans vagina? Or the anus of a woman??? If the woman started off straight, but grew penis, which would she do?


That actually happened to me.  Since I was a lesbian I didn’t have to switch teams, but yes, my new dick went straight into the anus of a woman.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 22, 2019)

How big would this penis be anyway?


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Mar 22, 2019)

Oh my god what happens if the woman was on her period would blood come out of her dick? 


Lez said:


> What does Trent look like?


He probably didn't take enough testosterone so Im guessing a nu-male.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 22, 2019)

Memeanon said:


> Oh my god what happens if the woman was on her period would blood come out of her dick?



I mean, the question is kind of vague in that sense. Would I keep my vagina like some of those futas? Would the entirety of my female reproductive system disappear?


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Mar 22, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> I mean, the question is kind of vague in that sense. Would I keep my vagina like some of those futas? Would the entirety of my female reproductive system disappear?


Who knows

Maybe period blood is stored in the balls for dick-waman idk


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Mar 22, 2019)

Somebody has been watching too much futanari hentai.  I am not a woman, but I imagine most women would be too horrified about suddenly having a penis to even think about sex if that were to happen.

Hentai is spiritual cancer, you should know that by now.


----------



## MrTroll (Mar 22, 2019)

All I know is, I mentally read the questions in the first paragraph to the tune of the opening part of Free Bird by Lynyrd Skynyrd. I don't know why but it just works.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Mar 22, 2019)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> Somebody has been watching too much futanari hentai.  I am not a woman, but I imagine most women would be too horrified about suddenly having a penis to even think about sex if that were to happen.
> 
> Hentai is spiritual cancer, you should know that by now.


Shemale porn would also be obvious


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 22, 2019)

If I suddenly grew a penis, I would assume the government had replaced the fluoride in the water supply with LSD, because shit like that doesn't happen, you only hallucinate it.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 22, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> It's exceptional when you do it though.


I can't do anything right.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 22, 2019)

The real question is if it's now gay to nail her


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> I can't do anything right.



because youre tard baby


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 22, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> because youre tard baby


I wasn't born one


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> I wasn't born one



doubt.png


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 22, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> I wasn't born one



And yet you are one


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 22, 2019)

Army Burger said:


> And yet you are one


It's quite the story.


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Mar 22, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> How big would this penis be anyway?


Damn near seven incher of course


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> It's quite the story.



What a  Mark


----------



## Super Color Up (Mar 22, 2019)

Any hole is a goal, amigo.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 22, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> It's quite the story.


How does the story go?


----------



## Positron (Mar 22, 2019)

The OP belongs to TV Tropes.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 22, 2019)

Positron said:


> The OP belongs to TV Tropes.


Well that explains everything


----------



## dopy (Mar 22, 2019)

i liked shiversblood until he posted his youtube


----------



## Angrybirdsfan (Mar 23, 2019)

To answer this question, Half male Half Female people and living thingss do exist, theres Clams, Clownfish and Morray Eels. In fact, anybody can get a medical gender change, Chris Chan is a notable example of a man that changed his gender. Anybody can be born transexual. (like a man with a vagina, or a woman with a penis) These are called Hermaphrodites.


----------



## Basketball Jones (Mar 23, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Hello. A question I have been wondering about recently. What if a straight woman suddenly grew a penis? What would she do? Would she remain still attracted to men, and attempt to SLAM her penis into the ANUS of a MAN??? Or would the penis take over her mind and convince the woman to have sex with another womans vagina? Or the anus of a woman??? If the woman started off straight, but grew penis, which would she do?
> 
> The woman is walking down the street one day. Suddenly she grew penis. "Whoah!" The woman screams. A man approaches. It is Trent. "Whats up? Is everything okay?" Trent says. "I notice that you have anus..." The woman says. "Indeed I do have anus." Trent says. The woman tackles Trent to the ground and pulls down Trents trousers. "TIME FOR ANUS!" The woman screams and then quickly slams her penis into the anus of a man named Trent.



Oh good, you’re back! I missed you, friend. 

I would cum on my neighbors’ car door handle and door knob. And of course I would find the ANUS of a man named Trent.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 23, 2019)

Quite the medical marvel that would be. Her cock would be the toast of the town, like a skin tag grown out a ladle.


----------



## exhausted (Mar 23, 2019)

I like reading your posts when I'm high.
Anyway, I'm guessing she'd still be straight.
The real question is: would she troon?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 23, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> How big would this penis be anyway?


He says it suddenly grows, he never specified that it stops growing.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 23, 2019)

Would testies be included? Because a dick with no balls is pointless.


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 23, 2019)

I know exactly where are you going with all this, and yes, you'd *STILL* be a massive faggot for sucking a "woman's dick"
A dick is a dick, regardless where its attached to.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Mar 23, 2019)

OP, you need to quit watching so much futa hentai


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 23, 2019)

What if benis?


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 23, 2019)

It's interesting to learn that Trent doesn't discriminate with partners


----------



## Knucklehead (Mar 23, 2019)

Reminds me of women who have those nasty large clits.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 23, 2019)

Knucklehead said:


> Reminds me of women who have those nasty large clits.



What if a woman had a clit that grew to the size of a huge dick?

Would it be less gay for her to fuck you up the ass with that than an actual dick?


----------



## ObsoleteMediaFormat (Mar 23, 2019)

Think she would go to the doctor, if you grow a penis out of nowhere something is clearly fucked up


----------



## Autisimodo (Mar 23, 2019)

Well Hermaphrodites are a thing, but I'm pretty sure most women would have it chopped off if they suddenly grew one out of nowhere.

Then again, that's if they could afford the surgery.


----------



## Lioness (Mar 23, 2019)

I would assume I had become the incarnate of Baphomet, head straight to my local Freemason Lodge after jacking off for several days and dickslap every member with my member until rightful worship commences. I would not lust for their anuses, however, nor the anus of a man named Trent. A pointed lack of anus lust may however reveal that I am no incarnate at all. If I survived the escapade after this point, I would go on to marry my own penis.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 23, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> What if benis?


lol girl benis


----------



## Jackson (Jun 4, 2019)

Immediate futa genocide now


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 4, 2019)

She'd be a Porn Superstar within the week.


----------



## Varisi na Vienea Cadence (Jun 4, 2019)

So does the woman just have a penis or does she have the balls too. Because the balls produce testosterone if she doesn't have those, it wouldn't really change her much. Though it is one of the grips I have with futanari that only have one part of the whole set,


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 4, 2019)

Varisi na Vienea Cadence said:


> Though it is one of the grips I have with futanari that only have one part of the whole set,


Tell me more.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 4, 2019)

Balls also fool


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jun 4, 2019)

Pixyteri had some problems with her vag and thought she was growing a penis, she then decided she was an anime shota.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jun 4, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> What if a woman had a clit that grew to the size of a huge dick?
> 
> Would it be less gay for her to fuck you up the ass with that than an actual dick?



I remember some tism screencap from reddit where some fucknugget determined that a trap was ~2.19% gay, because that's the average, relative volume of cock on a male body. Apparently, that's the science, according to reddit.

OT: ImageRelevant.png



Spoiler: Not Safe For Anything


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 4, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> What if a straight woman suddenly grew a penis?


Ask Kanye West I'm pretty sure that's what he is


----------



## Roast Chicken (Jun 5, 2019)

Well, we kind of already have one, it's just tiny and pathetic:


----------

